# Heiltränke und Bossfights



## Malarki@buffed (3. Juli 2008)

Hoy,
hier mal eine Frage die sich mir aus langeweile gestellt hat.
In dem Gameplay video auf der neuen Diablo 3 site, wurde das neue Kampf
System vorgestelllt das schneller und Flexibler aufgrund von fehlenden Heiltränken
sein soll die durch "health.packs" ersetzt werden die Gegner droppen.

Soll das also bedeuten das es keine Heiltränke mehr geben wird?
Da stellt sich mir die Frage wie das in Boss-Fights wird, hier irgendwo
in einem anderen Thread schon angesprochen... soll es doch Boss-mobs geben
die nur mit grp und für sp's nicht zu schaffen sind.
Frag ich mich, wie heilt man sich da wenn es keine heiltränke gibt
und healthpacks nur bei mob kills droppen?

Aus dem gesehenen Gameplay trailer ist mir das nicht hervorgegangen.
Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Vorschläge dazu, bzw habt vll schon etwas gehört.


(Kein Flamethread, auch wenn die Frage bewusst etwas Naiv ist denn blizz wird da schon n plan haben, einfach diskutieren blubb ^^)


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Es gibt weiterhin Heiltränke. In dem Video droppen auch Lesser Healing Potions. Also keine Angst, dass man im Bossfight kein Heal bekommt.


----------



## Olfmo (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es gibt weiterhin Heiltränke. In dem Video droppen auch Lesser Healing Potions. Also keine Angst, dass man im Bossfight kein Heal bekommt.




aber von wem sollen die denn während dem Bosskampf droppen? ist ja sonst niemand da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Video sieht man da imho auch keine Tränke, muss man diese Kämpfe also ohne überstehen? würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (3. Juli 2008)

Lifeleech ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (3. Juli 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> aber von wem sollen die denn während dem Bosskampf droppen? ist ja sonst niemand da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei Diablo 2 hab ich mir immer welche vorher eingepackt o.O
glaube eher weniger das die einfach so verschwinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (3. Juli 2008)

es gibt weiterhin tränke, nur die sind nciht so "mächtig" wie in d2. wurde in dem video gesagt.


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

Es hieß sinngemäß, das Healpots nicht mehr die Bedeutung haben sollen wie in D2. Könnte heißen das es einen Cooldown wie in WoW geben wird, oder aber die Dinger kann man nicht mehr kaufen und sie droppen seltener. Wie auch immer: Da heißt es sparsam mit den Ressourcen umgehen.
Und das es Bosse geben soll, die im Singleplay nicht zu schaffen sind, dürfte ein böses Gerücht sein. Schließlich gibt es einen Singleplaymodus und den wollen die Leute ja durchspielen. Als sicher kann man aber annehmen, das die Bosse wieder schwerer werden, wenn die Anzahl der Spieler steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Toast (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr im Gameplay Video auch mal aufpassen würdet, dann wüsstet ihr das der Sprecher sagt: "Es gibt jedoch auch weiterhin Tränke."

Also bevor man behauptet die Tränke werden durch Lebenskügelchen ersetzt, sollte man erstmal im Video genau aufpassen. Aber auch in den Interview berichten steht das sogar drin, das diese Lebenskügelchen nur dazu da sind, um nichtmehr abhängig von den Tränken zu sein und alle 20 Sekunden im Kampf auf die Zahlen: 1,2,3 oder 4 zu drücken. 
Für die Bosskämpfe oder andere schwierige Stellen in denen nun halt nicht die Kügelchen so oft droppen, kann man auch weiterhin auf irgendeine Taste hämmern um sich nen Dutzend Tränke weg zu kippen.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2008)

Es wäre auch sehr unlogisch, wenn es keine Healpots mehr gäbe.

Situation a) Boss oder Mob wird gelegt --> Healthpack erscheint. Wird wohl einige Fälle geben, wo es zu spät kommt, das liebe Heilpäckchen
Situation b) Wohl einige Bossmobs wird es am Weg (und das war in D2 ein verhältnismäßig langer Weg) dorthin geben, wo man durch Equip auf ein VERNÜNFTIGES Maß an LL oder ML kommt, also wo das Leechen selbst dir den Arsch rettet (Bei Castern is sowieso nix mit leechen). Bis dahin wäre dann ohne Healpots/Manapots kein Boss schaffbar, oder wie?

Beides meiner Meinung nach die Hauptgründe, die HP und MP unabdingbar machen.


----------



## Lord Malador von Harogath (3. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Es wäre auch sehr unlogisch, wenn es keine Healpots mehr gäbe.
> 
> Situation a) Boss oder Mob wird gelegt --> Healthpack erscheint. Wird wohl einige Fälle geben, wo es zu spät kommt, das liebe Heilpäckchen
> Situation b) Wohl einige Bossmobs wird es am Weg (und das war in D2 ein verhältnismäßig langer Weg) dorthin geben, wo man durch Equip auf ein VERNÜNFTIGES Maß an LL oder ML kommt, also wo das Leechen selbst dir den Arsch rettet (Bei Castern is sowieso nix mit leechen). Bis dahin wäre dann ohne Healpots/Manapots kein Boss schaffbar, oder wie?
> ...



absolut!

/sign


----------

